# February?



## Jkj1986 (Jul 11, 2014)

Is February a decent time to try some bow fishing in central Texas?


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Should be getting good. The big buffs should be showing up now and soon the spotted gar will start pairing up. Time to get on the water and watch it turn on.


----------

